# How to throw a muay thai head kick? I find it awkward!?



## Towel Snapper (Sep 13, 2014)

I have the flexibility, just. 

I can do a low kick and a mid kick. But it all goes titts up when I try for a high kick. 

Hows it done? 

Do I rotate my hips diagonally up? 

Lift my leg up and then rotate my hips? 

Does it go up and down, just diagonally up, or horizontal in angle? (the arc of the kick?)

Also im stiff legging this kick so it makes it harder to do imo.


----------



## K-man (Sep 13, 2014)

Why do you want to? Are you fighting in a competition?
:asian:


----------



## Towel Snapper (Sep 13, 2014)

Yes I agree only worth the risk in sport, and yes I am prepping for a sport fight, although I like real self defense equally as much as sport fighting.


----------



## Steve (Sep 13, 2014)

Sounds like a great question for your coach.


----------



## Kunthuk (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi,

for me it helps to focus first on the hip movement. I mean i really think of quickly and powerfully "throwing" my hip (if it's a right leg head kick), thus enabling it to rotate explosively followed by the left foot pivot (all the way) without bending to much your torso backwards. The positioning of the arms also helps a lot on giving the kick dynamics and it is the same way as a side kick (middle body) - you swing backwards the right arm to produce speed and lift the left arm at face level for eventual protection. But so to say it is the awareness on the hip movement that helps me about that kind of kick which i really like ! The leg follows but i find important to don't keep it stiff and rather swing it like a baseball bat. Hit with the lower shin and flexibility is improved enough try to lift the leg and the descend it upon opponent's neck or face.

 As for the left leg head kick and assuming that you are not a southpaw, i quickly switch legs in order to have the leg starting from behind where power comes from, or you can step in with right leg, thus creating the same situation.

I hope it helped something. Give it a try and write back about it. 
Good luck, good training !


----------

